# urgent transport plea please



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Liverpool to cheltenham, a pregnant bengal needs a home urgently, please can anybody help me with transport. Thankyou.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I could possible help part jorney from liverpool. It really depends on what time of the day? I work until 5 everyday. I'm available in the evening though.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I can relay a section down the M5 chicky! I'm Junc 5 M5 so near there down to Chelt is no probs for me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the transport help offers, very much appreciated.
transport has now been arranged with the owner. xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou for the transport help offers, very much appreciated.
> transport has now been arranged with the owner. xx


Are you keeping this one too?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, i cant keep any more cats, they all have to find homes.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, seems all my coaching has paid off!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

But will she give bith with you?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, the owner has decided to keep her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

carly87 said:


> CC, seems all my coaching has paid off!


It has indeed Carly, i will only keep bella, all other rescue cats will find homes, i cant afford to keep them all. xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You can't, but I know just how hard it is to let them go!

It's all right. You can repay the favour when I start kittening later this year. I haven't the room for any more, and anyone who knows me knows I said that last year too... And it didn't work then. So I certainly don't practice what I preach!


----------

